# Recommendations for 2-way radios?



## Eshad (Jul 18, 2005)

Looking at getting a pair of 2 way radios for the hunting camp.  Not a lot of mountains, but there is a pretty severe elevation change down to the creek.  I'm looking around $100 or below if possible.  What is the most important thing?  Wattage?  Mileage?  Anything else?   Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 18, 2005)

I just ordered a set of Midland 5 watt to replace the old Mot 1-2 watt units.  We will see how they perform, if they do well all members of our club will have them.

Bass Pro $80 for a set of 2 with rechargers.

Also I moved this to Gear Review.

Jim


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 18, 2005)

I am a "ham" radio operator and usually the higher wattage radio will give the best results but a 5 watt radio with a lousy antenna is no better than a 2 watt with a good antenna hopefully people like Jim can tell you how well their radio's work out in the field I wish I could help more but I use a 5watt ham radio which can reach for miles and miles


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 18, 2005)

The 2 watters of old that state 2 mile range would only reach 2 miles in most folks dreams  I know ours will do great for about 500 yards or so and then it is in and out.  These new midlands I ordered today call themselves 14 mile units...so maybe we will get a good mile out of them!!


----------



## Eshad (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks guys.  I noticed BassPro had some 5 watt Midland for about $80.  Jim, sounds like the ones you bought.  I might give them a try also.  Thanks!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 19, 2005)

Just got a basspro sale flyer yesterday. Can't remember the model but they have a set of 10 mile range ones on sale for $49. Might want to check them out. They are even in camo.


----------



## Eshad (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Sandra, I'll check those out as well!


----------



## Reel Country (Jul 19, 2005)

I purchase these from Uniden after the hunting season ended.    

*GMR855*





We used when we were burning the property.    Very good range.    Don't know if they'll cover our complete 800 acres, but they worked very well.   Much better than the old Motorolas that claimed to have 2 mile range.



> General Mobile Radio (GMR)
> 
> -Range Transmits Up to 8 Miles
> -PowerBoost Key
> ...


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 20, 2005)

BassPro model is indeed Midland. They also have the 14 mile range ones in their sale for $79 for 2.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 20, 2005)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> BassPro model is indeed Midland. They also have the 14 mile range ones in their sale for $79 for 2.



yep that is what I ordered, they should be here today or tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## willbuck (Jul 20, 2005)

We have always got good service out of our talkabouts.  Our terrain is a good bit hilly and stretches out for almost 3/4 of a mile.  The only problem we face is when someone is on the pwr line and they tend to break up a little.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 26, 2005)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> BassPro model is indeed Midland. They also have the 14 mile range ones in their sale for $79 for 2.


Yep these are prob your best bet. I have the 450/ camo which was last year top of the line midland 4 watt version.

The new one is the 550 5 watt. There is a review in one of the current mags where it got first place among several others tested including the Motorola.

I did have one problem, not with the radio itself but with the recharable battery pack that I bought seperate. The charger quit charging. I sent em back and they replaced it. They redisigned the charger so it should be fixed for the future.


----------



## Eshad (Jul 26, 2005)

OK, I bit the bullet and bought the Midland 5 watt 14 mile at Bass Pro yesterday.  So I get home and I'm reading through the manual, and it says I have to have an FCC license to operate at 5 watts?  If not, I can only use channel 7-14, which operates on a lower wattage.  So, I go to the FCC website to read up on what it takes to get a license, and it's $80 to get a license!!!  

Do you guys who use the 5 watt models have an FCC license, just to use around the deer camp?  Advice, please!!!


----------



## Eshad (Jul 27, 2005)

Any input here fellows?


----------



## Gadget (Jul 27, 2005)

Nobody I know has ever gotten that license including me. Never heard of them ever checking or anyone ever getting fined. I don't think the FCC enforces this at all.


----------



## Eshad (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Gadget.  I was certain that had to be the case.  I can't see many folks paying $80 for a license to use a couple of walkie talkies.


----------



## Trizey (Jul 27, 2005)

The FCC now has your screen name and will probably send you a PM if you do not get a license for these Walkie Talkies!


----------



## Eshad (Jul 27, 2005)

Yea, that's probably why I didn't get many responses!


----------



## Gadget (Jul 27, 2005)

Trizey said:
			
		

> The FCC now has your screen name and will probably send you a PM if you do not get a license for these Walkie Talkies!


Is that a Lady Fish in your avatar? if so that's a bigun!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 27, 2005)

*FCC License Facts & Use.*



			
				Eshad said:
			
		

> OK, I bit the bullet and bought the Midland 5 watt 14 mile at Bass Pro yesterday.  So I get home and I'm reading through the manual, and it says I have to have an FCC license to operate at 5 watts?  If not, I can only use channel 7-14, which operates on a lower wattage.  So, I go to the FCC website to read up on what it takes to get a license, and it's $80 to get a license!!!
> 
> Do you guys who use the 5 watt models have an FCC license, just to use around the deer camp?  Advice, please!!!



Here's a little info on having an FCC Radio Communications License and using it. 

Not everyone is aware of it, but back in the days ('60s & '70s) when CB radios were popular to have in your car or truck (remember "Breaker 1-9" and "Convoy" songs), you were also required to have an FCC License to operate them. Those of us who can remember that far back also remember that only about 1 out of 20 who used them ever bothered to get the FCC License. The same holds true for the GMRS series talkabout radios, except the ratio is probably more like 1 of 100 ever try to get an FCC License.

I got one (only $10 back then), along with the FCC Class 1/2 Technician's License for use in doing electronics maintenance work at radio-TV stations on the side. You have to take a very complex, technical exam to get the FCC Class 1/2 Technician's License. 

Even when you have the FCC Communications Radio License there are several rules/limitations you are supposed to follow:

* These FCC Licenses are only good for 5 years and when they expire, you're supposed to pay the fee again and renew it.

* When you are issued the FCC Communications License, you are also issued a unique call sign like "KXY-3289".

*When using a communications radio requiring an FCC license you are supposed to start and end your transmission sequence using your call sign-number (like you hear ham radio operators doing).

NOTE: 
Now just how many conversations have you heard on either CB radios or talkabout radios that are using these assigned call signs? Yeah, RIGHT! === NONE!

This should tell you just how many people have bothered to get the REQUIRED FCC LICENSE.

Im not saying it's right, but use your own judgement on this issue. The main thing I always have tried to do is "monitor" a frequency I am thinking of using. If someone else is already using it, I change to a different one. This is just common courtesy.... besides that, if you're talking when someone else on the same frequency "keys" their radio, it will cancel or block-out your transmission.... this could be very critical in an "Emergency Situation".

ANOTHER MAJOR CONCERN:
It is ILLEGAL under GA Hunting Regulations to use a communications device to aid in the taking of game.

What this means is to use the radio to transmit info like:

"Jerry, two does and a buck just passed behind me and are headed your way."

"Bill, there is a good buck working his way down the creek bottom towards you."

Believe me, the DNR Conservation Officers have these radios and have them set to "SCAN" and can often pick up these conversations and may attempt to follow up on them.
I know for a fact that the ones working the CSRA area do it and have written citations for those caught doing it. 
They even used these tactics to catch a couple "poachers" in the area who were using the radios to coordinate their activities and disclosed their actual location to the DNR officers. (Another "Stupid Crooks" story.)

There is nothing wrong with making statements like:

"Jerry, I'm getting out of my stand and headed over your way. Be careful and watch for me."
(This is considered an info/safety notice as long as you don't make a statement like "I'm making a drive over in your direction." This might be considered a violation.)

"Bill, I'll stay in my stand till 11 a.m. then I'm going to walk the ridge back to the truck." (Info.)

******************************************

I've used the Motorola Talkabout 250 series radios for about 10-12 years. On one occassion my buddy thought he was having a heart attack/stroke when he was up in his tree stand with about a 1/2 mile walk back to his truck. He called me and I drove down to near his stand, put him in my car and drove to his truck. He had managed to descend to the ground while I was on my way to him. My son, then 15, drove my car and I drove his truck to the Fort Gordon DDEAMC Emergency Room. It turned out OK, but could have been fatal had he not been able to communicate his "distress" to me and help him get out of the woods had it been an actual heart attack/stroke he had suffered. 

I had the "foresight" years ago when my son was only 12, to start teaching him how to drive, using the dirt and back roads on Fort Gordon. I had thought about what might happen if I was injured or ill and unable to drive when we were 10-15 miles from the nearest help. My cell phone at that time didn't work most of the time when in the woods and would have been useless in all probability. Even at 12, he would have been able to drive well enough to get to the game wardens office/check-in station and get help if I was unable to get to the car or had fallen from my stand and couldn't be moved safely. 
-----------------------------------------------------
Like we teach in Hunter Education Class: 

Plan Ahead:

* Let someone not hunting with you know where you'll be hunting. Give them a map with your stand locations marked on it and where you normally park when using each one.

* Let someone know when you'll be arriving and when you plan on being back. Call if you're delayed or have to stop, field dress or skin a deer, etc.

** IMPORTANT:  Call this person when you arrive home and LET THEM KNOW YOU ARE BACK HOME!!!!

** Instruct this person to call friends who know where you hunt (or game wardens/police) if you always hunt alone if YOU ARE NOT BACK OR HAVEN'T CALLED THREE (3) HOURS AFTER YOUR EXPECTED RETURN TIME.

-----------------------------------------------------

BTW:
I also purchased the Motorola 14 Mile Radios at Bass Pro this last Sunday. They look like a pretty good radio and come with both the AC and DC car adapters for the charging stand. Plus, they come with TWO earpiece-boom microphones and remote PTT switch headsets (for more silent, less alarming communications when hunting).

   ​


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 27, 2005)

as a HAM radio operator I agree most people do not get the license ----but there is a new director of enforcement for the FCC and he has been handing out some heavy fines and jail time for people operating in HAM bands doing illegal things -----I guess what I am saying is think twice about what you do the FCC has an office in Atlanta and has monitoring stations all around run by volunteers operating without a license is a FEDERAL violation you may never get caught but $80 is a lot less painful than a rap sheet with a felony listed ( and yes I got a CB license way back 45 yrs ago when I was 8yrs old) just my .02 cents have fun with the radios   eddy


----------



## Eshad (Jul 28, 2005)

Great info guys.  Thanks for the tips Eddy and Slug-gunner.


----------



## Trizey (Jul 28, 2005)

Good info Slug Gunner.



			
				Gadget said:
			
		

> Is that a Lady Fish in your avatar? if so that's a bigun!



Not a Ladyfish, that is a Spanish Mackeral.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 28, 2005)

I have them, and yes I have my license.


----------



## msubulldog (Jan 7, 2006)

*Effective Range*

I am thinking about purchasing a set of these radios and was wondering what kind of range people have been experiencing with the Midland 5w radios from BPS.

msu


----------



## W4DSB (Jan 7, 2006)

For the record HAM operators don't have to Id with their call signs at the start and end of every transmission.
We have to Id every 10 mins.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 7, 2006)

msubulldog said:
			
		

> I am thinking about purchasing a set of these radios and was wondering what kind of range people have been experiencing with the Midland 5w radios from BPS.
> 
> msu



we bought the 14 milers from BP and they work GREAT.  much much better than the 2 milers we replaced


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 7, 2006)

I am sure all of you got the FCC license  right -------    eddy


----------



## carabrook (Jan 7, 2006)

We have had the GMR855 set for two years. They work great and the chargers keep them topped up. They will go about a week of solid hunting use without charging. The power boost button also works well. I like that when you turn the volume down they buzz when someone calls vs that awful ringing. Our property is hilly with valleys and end to end is about 3/4 mile and they blow that away. Jim if they are what you bought I am guessing you will be happy with them. (have also used them on the hwy, vehicle to vehicle with good distance) The programmable channels let you go to a two decimal place extra past the absolute channel which makes for less traffic


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 7, 2006)

Eddy M. said:
			
		

> I am sure all of you got the FCC license  right -------    eddy



 I have my KKK license do they count?????


----------



## firebiker (Jan 8, 2006)

*get a nextel*

Nextels are a good source thats what I use and I kill two birds with one stone.
all the new nextel phones have the capability of being a walkie-talkie without going through a repeater up to (6) six miles, then you don't have to carry a cell ph. and a walkie-talkie also.
I hope everyone has a cell phone on them when they are hunting ? its the safest thing to do ! 
you never know when you are going to have a accident  
then what are you going to do  
lay there and let the Fire Ants eat you  ? or possums or Buzzards, yotes, etc..


----------

